# What would you look at if you had a Palantir?



## Albageli (Oct 18, 2002)

What would you look at if you had a Palantir?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 18, 2002)

palantiri could *only* see I guess its called, to the other palantiri. The one in Minas Tirith could only see orthanc, the morgul one, and the others (were there any other accounted for?) but I would look at the morgul one.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 18, 2002)

Lost loves & lost friends.

Or,

Alternately, what would you _want_ to look at if you had the Mirror of Galadriel???

Lottery numbers don't count!


----------



## Albageli (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh, sorry but as I said in other post I read the book in spanish and in spanish they write palantir.
Answering to the question that proposed JanitorofAngmar "what would you want to look at if you had the Mirror of Galadriel???" I would like to see when i was a child, and what i never would like to see is the future, because i could not live if i know how or when i am going to die, and i think life would be a little bet borring if you know all that is going to hapen.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JanitorofAngmar _
> *Alternately, what would you want to look at if you had the Mirror of Galadriel???
> 
> Lottery numbers don't count! *



WHAT??? They don't count? Now you've taken away all my fun! *walks away disappointed* 

I guess I would like to see people I love a lot,but that are far away for one reason or another. Maybe I'd take a glimpse at the future,but I'm not sure that would be a pretty sight.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 18, 2002)

I just moved away from my old town so I would want to see all of my old friends there and make sure they haven't forgotten me yet, If I looked into the future it would only be like a day or so into it and only if I was really anxious to find out like something I knew would happen the next day.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Oct 18, 2002)

Why not just get some cameras and video-conference with each other.
You could all design and set up desktop backgrounds that look like Palantiri.

I would like to just see over the beautiful lands like an eagle might (with my feet firmly on the ground.)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> *I would like to just see over the beautiful lands like an eagle might (with my feet firmly on the ground.)
> *



Wow that's great Mindy! I second that.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 19, 2002)

And I third that, especially about the part about having your feet firmly on the ground, I am terrified of flying so I wouldn't want to go up in the air and see everything, I'm happy right here on the ground thank you.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *And I third that, especially about the part about having your feet firmly on the ground, I am terrified of flying so I wouldn't want to go up in the air and see everything, I'm happy right here on the ground thank you. *



Well I'm not really afraid of flying - I think it would be even better to see the wide lands for yourself,instead of through a palantir; e.g. sitting on an eagle's back,like Gandalf did, and just enjoying the magnificent view. Prior to leaving the ground,I would of course tell the eagle to be extra careful not to let me fall,and I would hold on tight to his "mane".


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I would love to see the landscape view from Amon Sûl; I can't remember which Palatír you would have to look through to see that, but it's impossible anyway because the Amon Sûl-Palantír was lost. *sniff*



> _Originally posted by Albageli_
> *Oh, sorry but as I said in other post I read the book in spanish and in spanish they write palantir.*


And that is quite right.  The singular form is _palantír_ (eg. one palantír), and the plural form is _palantíri_ (eg. many palantíri). 
This is because the word is Elvish (doh), and the plural suffix in Sindarin is _-i_. 
Welcome to the forum, ALbageli!


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 19, 2002)

I would search day and night for a method to find out what the boy I like really thinks of me... find out if he keeps a journal and tap into it... listen in on his conversations with friends and see if I ever come up... Spy on him at all hours of the day or night... get arrested for magically enhance stalking...


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Albageli _
> *What would you look at if you had a Palantir? *



My wife


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: What would you look at if you had a Palantir?*



> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *My wife *


I definately second to that!!!!!!!!!! (not Anc's wife, MINE!)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

well,talking about the book I'll probably see Sauron's lidless eye.
But talking about things out of Tolkien's books,I'll see my girlfriend.
Sorry Anc,Arvedui,I'm not married(only 18!!!)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: What would you look at if you had a Palantir?*



> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *My wife *



Ermmmm....can't you see her every day? Why do you need the palantir to do that? (unless she's away or something)


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 21, 2002)

Umm,

Can I change my answer to Anc's wife too?

*just kiddin Anc*


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 21, 2002)

I will have to remind her to keep that old rag over her Palantir, and I will make a special warbling bird-call to let her know it is me


----------



## Nevavarein (Oct 21, 2002)

to spy on people i dont like.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 22, 2002)

Your a good sport Anc!


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello everybody!

I'm new here and would like to wish you all a good evening. If I had a palantir (or Galadriels mirror) I would first look towards the halls of Mandos to see all the dead heroes of ancient times or possibly Mathilda 


Elen


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 22, 2002)

"Is he or is his wife?" quips Elgee. "In case you are wandering I have decided to start posting in dialong form... just sometimes, but enough to have some fun with it..."


----------



## Ponte (Oct 22, 2002)

I would look at football(soccer)matches from Spain or England that only is showed on excpenisive(sp?) channels that my parents can't afford.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elen Carnë _
> *Hello everybody!
> 
> I'm new here and would like to wish you all a good evening. If I had a palantir (or Galadriels mirror) I would first look towards the halls of Mandos to see all the dead heroes of ancient times or possibly Mathilda
> ...



Welcome Elen! That is a nice thought.I'm sure many of us would want to see the likes of Fëanor,Finrod,Fingolfin,Fingon,Turgon...etc


----------



## Theoden (Oct 22, 2002)

I guess it would depend if the palantir was in Middle Earth or here on Earth. If it were in ME, I would spend weeks and weeks just gazing at all the places that I've read about and then I would look at Valinor and "behold" the Valar. 

If it were here, I would use it for blackmale and make a bundle of mulla. 

-me


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 22, 2002)

Theoden got all poetic then BUMP! back down to (not-middle) earth. Of course, we all know we shouldn't touch a palantir with a barge-pole, as only those with the right to do so will not suffer greatly for such presumption. Stick to the internet.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 23, 2002)

"You're assuming I'm not an heir of Isulder," Elgee says indignantly. "Just because I can't spell Isilder..."


----------



## Theoden (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *Theoden got all poetic then BUMP! back down to (not-middle) earth. Of course, we all know we shouldn't touch a palantir with a barge-pole, as only those with the right to do so will not suffer greatly for such presumption. Stick to the internet. *



That is what I am here for... keeping thing practical and down to the surface of earth, not the middle of it. Heheheh

And as for spelling, eye can;t speel neither, sew don,t feal bad.
-me


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 28, 2004)

I thought I'd bump this.


Right now I'd look in on my friend Matt who is in Marine Job Training in Pensecola. . .Sigh. . .


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 28, 2004)

Keira Knightley's be...maybe a tad inappropriate...I would want to have a conversation with Sauron, if in Middle-Earth, though on our planet, I would like to see...well with the advent of the television, as well as the internet, we can see most places anyway, though the Lake of Como would be nice.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 28, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> I would search day and night for a method to find out what the boy I like really thinks of me... find out if he keeps a journal and tap into it... listen in on his conversations with friends and see if I ever come up... Spy on him at all hours of the day or night... get arrested for magically enhance stalking...



Exactly. Exactly that and more..... ha ha ha.  Not just to see what he thinks of me.... just watch him. And without anyone knowing, so I will no longer be called a stalker...


----------

